# Blackberry Juice Wine recipe



## tmh4064 (Oct 27, 2011)

My dad juiced a bunch of blackberries last year and froze it for me to use for making wine. Anyone have a recipe for Blackberry Wine made from the juice?
Thanks


----------



## BobF (Oct 27, 2011)

How were the berries juiced?
Do you have a way to test TA?
How much juice do you have?


----------



## tmh4064 (Oct 27, 2011)

I believe he cooked them down and ran the berries through a colander. I have 12 cups of juice. Clarify what you mean by a TA test?
Thanks for your help


----------



## BobF (Oct 27, 2011)

TA = titratable acidity. A way of measuring how acidic your juice is. 

12 cups/3 quarts would have come from approx 6# of berries - a good 1g batch.

The first recipe at http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/blackbr2.asp would be a good start. Adapt as necessary as you aren't starting with berries. I would add a bit of powdered tannin, but you can do that to taste later.

If you have a hydrometer use sugar enough to get an SG of 1085 instead of just adding the called for amount in the recipe.


----------



## tmh4064 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me on this BobF. I appreciate it. Will let you know if I have anymore questions and keep you updated


----------



## tmh4064 (Oct 28, 2011)

So my mom just informed me she has 8 more cups of blackberry juice she forgot to give me! Any chance I have enough to do a 3 gallon batch or is that pushing it


----------



## BobF (Oct 28, 2011)

IMO that would be a thin wine. Use some of the 8 cups to make an f-pac with.


----------

